
Wikileaks publishes documents showing how Google helped Al-Qaeda in Syria - remx
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/wikileaks-publishes-documents-showing-google-helped-al-qaeda-syria/
======
Nomentatus
Lies about the very sources (an email) it cites. Also incoherent - what did
Google do exactly?

